# Did y'all see the sale at American Soap supplies?



## Lbrown123 (Feb 23, 2015)

The tall skinny mold is half price. I ordered one since I missed the Jet Promo. Also loved the sample of fire engine red mica they sent when I ordered last time so I got that as well.


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for posting! I've never heard of them before. Cost of mold was amazing! I've been wanting one! Of course a few other things found their way into my cart...


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

I've resisted purchasing any from them....I have 5 now from the JET co-op buy, so I think I should really behave and NOT get any others.....for now  lol


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 23, 2015)

Yikes! Just realized I forgot to add something to my order. Hopefully I can do that in the morning when they are open. Shipping is steep!


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 23, 2015)

Rhondaj, what's the JET co op? Like I need another reason and place to get stuff


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Rhondaj, what's the JET co op? Like I need another reason and place to get stuff��



there was a co-op for T&S molds that started back in Oct/Nov - we finally hit the minimum to order end of November and everyone started receiving their molds last week  

There's a FB group for it, if you're interested, they're going to have a 2nd round here soon  Look in the shopping recommendations section of the forum, there's a thread in there all about it with a link to the FB group!


----------



## Cactuslily (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks! Will do. What's the FB groups name?


----------



## RhondaJ (Feb 23, 2015)

Cactuslily said:


> Thanks! Will do. What's the FB groups name?



JETMoldsandMore


----------



## SpringLily16 (Feb 28, 2015)

Lbrown123 said:


> The tall skinny mold is half price. I ordered one since I missed the Jet Promo. Also loved the sample of fire engine red mica they sent when I ordered last time so I got that as well.



Thank you so much Lbrown!! I had been eyeballing these very tall and skinny molds! I am so excited to say I just placed my order for 2 of the tall and skinny molds along with the swirling tool.  2 hours 24 minutes left folks!  Oh Yea!!! I am so excited!  It says that it holds 60 oz....CAN it actually hold more?  Any input appreciated!


----------



## snappyllama (Feb 28, 2015)

SpringLily16 said:


> Thank you so much Lbrown!! I had been eyeballing these very tall and skinny molds! I am so excited to say I just placed my order for 2 of the tall and skinny molds along with the swirling tool.  2 hours 24 minutes left folks!  Oh Yea!!! I am so excited!  It says that it holds 60 oz....CAN it actually hold more?  Any input appreciated!



I ended up putting about 62 oz total recipe weight in it. It was sticking out the top just a bit. 60 fills it up just about perfect. 

The mold is one of my favorites; I think you'll love it.


----------



## SpringLily16 (Mar 1, 2015)

Thank you snappyllama. I am looking forward to making some pretty soaps in these. I will be making hot process and melt and pour in these molds and I was hoping that somehow I could get a 5 lb batch of hot process in one of these maybe if I piled high...but then it would probably make a bar that would look very abnormal and way too big so I will make single soap bars out of the rest that will not fit into the mold.  I seen someone on You Tube do a hot process swirl with the swirling tool, so I am going to see how I do with it. I would also like to try to incorporate the melt and pour into the hot process like Handmade In Florida did in her cold process on her You Tube channel. That was beautiful, beautiful soap she made!


----------



## lillybella (Mar 1, 2015)

Darn! I missed this!

Is this one better than the one at BB & WSP?


----------



## Lbrown123 (Mar 2, 2015)

I tried the mold last night and I love it! I merely let some air in I'd the two big sides, turned over, and the soap slowly slid out. So easy! It's a good mold!


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 2, 2015)

I ordered 2... and 2 1 lb molds ...and 2 FOs ... and some mica...and the dividers...

I ddin't get a swirling tool. I figure some wire bent in an L will be just as good.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 3, 2015)

Got mine last night! Immediately made soap in them. I hope it turned out...will slice and post pics tonight!

Somehow I managed to NOT get the dividers! I swear I double checked to make sure they were in my cart, but they were not on the invoice. I'm pouting.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 4, 2015)

Made this Monday night, finally got to unmold it this morning:
This was supposed to be a honeycomb soap with mica lines. I've never done a pencil line before. I was very nervous about the layers seperating, so I didn't use enough mica. But there are a few mica squiggles. 

I dusted the bubble wrap with mica too. I used BB's Honey Beeswax and 3 T of honey (60 oz oils).


----------



## lionprincess00 (Mar 4, 2015)

So sad about this. I bought mine _full price_ back in December, I think it was. Half off is a huge hit on how much I spent. That said, I love it (and you can't have sale prices every day right?)!

I like it makes 12 1" bars as opposed to 10. It's a great mold and cpoped for me perfectly.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 4, 2015)

I don't have the BB tall skinny mold, but I do have the BB 10" silicone mold. The ASP mold is thicker and sturdier than the BB mold - I had no bowing. With the BB mold, I put a tin can on each side to brace it just a bit so the middle bars aren't bigger at the top than the bottom.


----------



## dixiedragon (Mar 4, 2015)

What else do they have that I need? I somehow didn't order the dividers, and I really want them! So I'll be placing an order with them soon and I want to add a few other things to "justify" the order. Don't wanna pay $10+ shipping on a $25 order.


----------

